# Jigging Destin



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Had the pleasure of taking Tugfisher76 jigging yesterday. I believe he was totally and completely worn out when we were thru. I also was joined by Randy from Niceville and Kevin from Dallas Tx. Caught a wide variety of fish. Snapper, Grouper, Amberjacks, Almacos, Triggers, Mingos, Bft, and a King. Had an absolute blast. Tug Thanks for going and I hope we were able to show you a little something about jigging.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

That right there is an excellent box of fish. I love those almacos that size.. The water looks pretty good too, do you mind saying what depth and how far you were?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bamagun said:


> That right there is an excellent box of fish. I love those almacos that size.. The water looks pretty good too, do you mind saying what depth and how far you were?


 
180' to 200' and 23 miles out of Destin.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> 180' to 200' and 23 miles out of Destin.


Good deal man.. Did you cat the BFT by chance when you were jigging for aj's or did yall target them or see a school?


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, I also may need to get up with you in the next month and talk about getting a new canvas for my t-top if yall make those at your shop..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bamagun said:


> Good deal man.. Did you cat the BFT by chance when you were jigging for aj's or did yall target them or see a school?


 
Caught just off the bottom on a jig while speed jigging.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bamagun said:


> Hey, I also may need to get up with you in the next month and talk about getting a new canvas for my t-top if yall make those at your shop..


 
Just let me know, the T-tops turn out fabulous.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

bamagun said:


> Hey, I also may need to get up with you in the next month and talk about getting a new canvas for my t-top if yall make those at your shop..


Randy just made some modification to the curtains on my hard top. I cannot say enough good things about the quality of the work and the service.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

How long was the hammerhead? Nice catch! 

The only blackfin I have caught was while retrieving a jig in 200 feet of water.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Naby said:


> How long was the hammerhead? Nice catch!
> 
> The only blackfin I have caught was while retrieving a jig in 200 feet of water.


 
The Hammerhead was 10'plus.He buzzed us for a while after we caught and bled the BFT.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like you found the AJs, I'm going to try to get out in the next week. I'll for sure have some jigs with me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jigs work fantastic.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

i have to say i had a blast and those guys where great people to fish with i would go back anyday now that they have hooked me on jigging my wife is going to kill me 
lol


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

tugfisher76 said:


> i have to say i had a blast and those guys where great people to fish with i would go back anyday now that they have hooked me on jigging my wife is going to kill me
> lol


welcome to the jigging world!

Nice trip George! Good to see u fishing


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

Great fish and pictures, congrats. Not to sound too dumb, but what exactly is a jig and jigging?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://shop.easterntackle.com/categ...7A21809B6A7602F4DE1.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=4


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

its fun torture arms are still sore lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is indeed a blast, what kind of warranty if any did that rod carry on it?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We will have to go out and try out your jigging rod when you get it. See if we can stir up some more fish.


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info and video's. So basically you drop to the bottom and then start jerking up several times?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is correct, it is very tiring but rewarding as well.

Here is the speed jigging video.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

What type of jigs work well? I know I went out on a guy's boat a long time ago and he caught about everything on that jig.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://shop.easterntackle.com/categ...E753CC3C4AC66F015EA.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=4


I personally like the 150 gr and the 160 gr and the 200 gr jigs.
Blue back is my favorite, but for days they are contrary, I carry a few of each. Green is my second, pink is another good one. I use the classic 150 the katana 160 and first drop 200. The Aki is a killer kig as well. He came down and fished with me last year and we caught all species plus some mondo Snapper on them too.


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

Nice mess Lobster, as usual. Let me know when you get sometime and we'll get our boss ladies together for dinner or some beers. Sept is right around the corner. :thumbsup:


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

Lobsterman and everyone, thank you so much. I think I got it now. Just got to put it into practice. Husband gets home Monday, and off we go. Hopefully I will have something good (big) to post. Thank ya'll again.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem at all, I hope it helps you catch some big fish.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this something you could use with a 8500 or 9500 with 20-30 lb test and what type of leader do you use?


----------

